
I am building a meme satellite - bcaa7f3a8bbc
https://www.reddit.com/r/SpaceXMasterrace/comments/d2bj09/serious_i_am_building_a_meme_satellite/
======
flafla2
This is awesome. Good luck! The (tentative?) mission patch is absolutely
hilarious [1], I never thought I'd want this to happen so much until now.

I'll echo what someone said on Reddit, "No memes are beyond our reach" ;). I'd
love to buy merchandise for this when it becomes available!

EDIT: for those interested here is the website for the mission:
[https://memesat-1.github.io/website/](https://memesat-1.github.io/website/)

[1] [https://i.redd.it/tdopdp7m2tl31.png](https://i.redd.it/tdopdp7m2tl31.png)

~~~
bcaa7f3a8bbc
Can't wait to receive some analogized memes from my radio via SSTV.

